# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Scadenza presentazione unico 2006 redditi 2005 integrativo

## MARK

Buonasera,
vorrei una conferma sulla scadenza del modello unico integrativo 2006 redditi 2005, è il 31/07/2007 e non il 31/10/2007.  
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera,
> vorrei una conferma sulla scadenza del modello unico integrativo 2006 redditi 2005, è il 31/07/2007 e non il 31/10/2007.
> Grazie

  Dipende dal contenuto della dichiarazione 2005 da integrare.
Il 31 luglio sono scadute le dichiarazioni 2006 senza redditi di impresa, di lavoro autonomo e/o di partecipazione.
Il 1° ottobre sono scadute le dichiarazioni 2006 con redditi di impresa, di lavoro autonomo e/o di partecipazione.
Il ravvedimento del 2005 è quindi agganciato a tali scadenze. 
Ciao

----------

